# deadlifts



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

i did beltless deadlifts tonight, and they felt really good, i felt more comfortable than without, i am just wondering if anyone esle doesnt use belts, and also whats the benifits from doing them without?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Some like a belt some don't.

If you prefer pulling without just pull without.

Probably will lead to a stronger low back this way any way.

I find it harder to recover from beltless pulls so i always use a belt.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Strappless and beltless for me. Just Chalk


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

I find it really uncomfortable to pull with a belt on so I do it without a belt

Never seen anyone do it with a belt on at my gym


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

without belt find it much better for my core.

only use straps when goin heavy.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I use chalk and a proper powerlifting belt.

Makes a big difference when used correctly along with correct breathing techniques.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

thats interesting, becuase i got some funny looks in my gym for not using a belt, ps i have never used straps or chalk,(if you cann't grip it, you cann't lift it)


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

that was a quote i was told when i started and it kind of makes sense i guess


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Strapless and beltless, with chalk if im going for a pb.

Belts tend to levitate up my chubby waist


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

never worn a belt :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Belted for low numbers of reps, beltless for high numbers.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Low weight - no belt. High weight - belt, always. Though I have done 220 without a belt; didn't enjoy it.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Never worn a belt.

What I've been told and follow is that a belt is a band aid for a weak core. I've been told by many people 'Why aren't you wearing a belt?' when squatting or deadlifitng and it's simply because I don't need one.

Sure if you're worried about the safety aspect then by all means wear one. I know it's probaly easier to pull more without a belt as tension is taken off your core but always found it uncomfortable and that it didn't help.

I'm confident enough in the lift to not have to worry about poor form leading to injury.

What ever works for you


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

most of the time i do raw lifts on the odd occasion ill use straps, i do use chalk when going for low reps, i only use a belt when doing 3 or less reps, seems to work for me so no need to change anything


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I have gentically got a risk of back problems, so therefore i always am sure to wear a belt. 

What you said dave about if you can't grip it you can't lift it...Really disagree with that mate, certainly when it comes to chalk. If you're a bodybuilder and want a good thick back your grip doesn't matter anyway. So you need chalk and/or straps to move the big weights. As in most cases peoples backs are stronger than their grips. lol. Sorry for the rant. :thumb:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I've never used a belt either, I only have problems with the deadlift if I have done abs the day before


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

dave_jenks said:


> and also whats the benifits from doing them without?


More lower back activation needed to lift the same weight. Increase core work.

Unless your lifting for max weight (PL, strongman) then i dont think theres any point in one.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

Bri said:


> I have gentically got a risk of back problems, so therefore i always am sure to wear a belt.
> 
> What you said dave about if you can't grip it you can't lift it...Really disagree with that mate, certainly when it comes to chalk. If you're a bodybuilder and want a good thick back your grip doesn't matter anyway. So you need chalk and/or straps to move the big weights. As in most cases peoples backs are stronger than their grips. lol. Sorry for the rant. :thumb:


fair point mate, i want to do power lifting ( i probably should have said in the beginning), chalk is fair do's, but i really disagree with straps, when i workout i want to develop my body as a whole including grip, spesh as later on i would like to do some strong man, dont be sorry for the rant mate, the sites about opinons


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Bri said:


> I have gentically got a risk of back problems, so therefore i always am sure to wear a belt.
> 
> What you said dave about if you can't grip it you can't lift it...Really disagree with that mate, certainly when it comes to chalk. If you're a bodybuilder and want a good thick back your grip doesn't matter anyway. So you need chalk and/or straps to move the big weights. As in most cases peoples backs are stronger than their grips. lol. Sorry for the rant. :thumb:


No straps = bigger forearms.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

bigger forearms = better ****


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

better wnak


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> No straps = bigger forearms.


Agreed. Bigger forearms can generally also mean bigger biceps.

I always deadlift without straps and without a belt.


----------



## Raladoc (Feb 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> do you think it would be possible to lift as much with a double overhand grip if you worked on it? I don't want to risk bicep tears (I lift heavy, low rep) and don't want muscle imbalances.


I use a double overhand for that exact reason and why it may not be as much as some people on the board i hit 180kgx1 the other week


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I use a bel now since my lower back injury at rugby but never use to. Suppose what ever feels most compftable mate


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Never used a belt and only use wraps when my grip goes occasionally, but thats not often if i'm honest except on the odd off day!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

dave_jenks said:


> bigger forearms = better ****


You insinuating i'm a [email protected] sonny jim?!

You're right.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I use my belt once im getting towards 300kg but dont bother for my light and mid sets.

I use straps when im using a fat bar for strongman as its completely smoothe and 3" thick.

Nothing wrong with chalk imo, your still gripping it, chalk only avoids slipping and sweaty hands


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

I did beltless deads last night as I sometimes do, worked up to 300kg half way through the pull, pop.... and ouch did that hurt. Not long come back from physio, seems like ligament damage.

I think this was due to my bad form I had on that particular pull. I think it is important to really concerntrate on form when performing the lift beltless, the belt will help you get away with a bit more.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Martin Jones said:


> I did beltless deads last night as I sometimes do, worked up to 300kg half way through the pull, pop.... and ouch did that hurt. Not long come back from physio, seems like ligament damage.
> 
> I think this was due to my bad form I had on that particular pull. I think it is important to really concerntrate on form when performing the lift beltless, the belt will help you get away with a bit more.


stop being modest martin u warm up on 300kg ..... u prob left the weight on there after to do a set of curls u strong bastard

hope injury clears up soon mate


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> stop being modest martin u warm up on 300kg ..... u prob left the weight on there after to do a set of curls u strong bastard
> 
> hope injury clears up soon mate


Ha Ha.... Cheers mate.


----------

